

Ask HN: The Ludum Dare 27 Entries of HNers - Udo

Ludum Dare is awesome! I would be very interested to check out games made by fellow HN people. Post your LD 27 entry here.
======
mrspeaker
Time Flies Straight - a game of fractal time starring Carl Sagan

Step out of linear time and experience fractal time in this strange raycasted
adventure that will open your mind. And probably make you feel a little ill.

Web: [http://mrspeaker.net/dev/ld27/](http://mrspeaker.net/dev/ld27/) LD
entry: [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=9199)

~~~
theboywho
This game is one of the few innovative out-of-the-box ideas for this ld27
theme "10 seconds". The game is just brilliant.

Very refreshing, brain-teasing and fun to play. 5/5.

~~~
minikomi
I enjoyed this a lot. Thanks!

------
munchor
Multitaskor, can you multitask?

The game: [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=7348)

The source code:
[https://github.com/davidgomes/multitaskor](https://github.com/davidgomes/multitaskor)

 _edit_

I'll also add this is my third Ludum Dare and I love it every time - the
community is brilliant, the blog works amazingly and as you work on your entry
it's very easy to keep track of other people's work and failures too. I try to
keep motivated by looking at the progress of others and keep myself working
despite other people giving up. In the end, it's all about having fun making
games and no game-making jam is nearly as cool as Ludum, it is the queen of
game making competitions.

~~~
robgough
Apparently I can't, you're game does something rather weird to my brain. Fun
idea though!

------
mguillemot
The Legend of Epikouros - a Zelda-like Relay Marathon

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=26007)

I made this in 30-ish hours for the compo. Client is made with Unity, and
server with node.js.

It was very fun to come up with something original on the "10 seconds" theme:
instead of the quite evident idea of having a very small-scale game you can
play for only 10 seconds, I explored the idea of having a huge game but being
able to play only 10 seconds of it. The result turned out - IMHO - quite
interesting, related to the way we - humans - relate with time (warning:
playing it might induce some feelings of impatience, nostalgia, emptiness or
regret, depending on your view on life...).

------
aschearer
Second's Showdown: [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=15160)

Do you yearn for a simpler time free of the constant interruptions and
pressures of modern life? Then look no further! Grab your favorite pistol, a
friend or enemy, and join us on a journey to a world of dueling.

In a city where every little problem is resolved with a fight to the death,
it's up to you, the dueler's second, to keep heads on shoulders and bodies
hole-free. Bring your guile and skill to the table and outsmart your opponent
in a battle for the ages!

Written with TypeScript

------
SneManden
10 Second Dash - a 100m running game

Game and source: [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=16779)

Written in Javascript (HTML5) with the micro-framework Coquette.js as a
starting point. Used Pickle for graphics.

------
Peroni
BIRTH: [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=23957)

Built in Haxe, OpenFL and HaxeFlixel

NOTE: Built by [https://twitter.com/grayhaze](https://twitter.com/grayhaze) \-
He's a HN lurker and doesn't have a profile here so he gave me permission to
post it on his behalf.

~~~
grayhaze
I have a profile now. ;)

I'm going to continue working on my game and release a version for Android,
and probably iOS, at some point. I'd welcome any feedback. I'm aware that at
the very least it needs sound, level transitions, instructions and a lot of
work on the visuals. I'm also looking into ways to expand the game and add
variation by introducing new or alternative enemies to the mix.

------
HeyChinaski
Professor Power and Powerbot

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=11211)

Terrible name I know. Platformer built in Javascript. No frameworks or
libraries other than a sprinkling of jquery. SunVox for music, sound in bfxr,
graphics in Inkscape.

------
Udo
Robots Save the Day:

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=6821)

Platform:

    
    
      HTML / JS / CSS, jQuery, Handlebars, Howler.js
    

Tools:

    
    
      Cinema 4D, Garageband, Audacity, Pixelmator

~~~
spindritf
Short and sweet. I'm killing the humans next time.

~~~
Udo
They have it coming.

------
hughsk
Hurry! [http://hughsk.github.io/ludum-dare-27/](http://hughsk.github.io/ludum-
dare-27/)

All JS, using browserify and a bunch of modules but no framework :)

~~~
willvarfar
Voting link?

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=21035)

I found it on the LD site, but others might not.

Lovely Perlin? How how do you do the collisions exactly?

~~~
hughsk
Thanks! Collisions/physics are handled by box2dweb, using a 2D greedy mesher
to simplify the grid into quads: [https://github.com/hughsk/continuous-
box2d](https://github.com/hughsk/continuous-box2d)

The terrain is a mix of a cellular automaton ([https://github.com/hughsk/cave-
automata-2d](https://github.com/hughsk/cave-automata-2d)) with a bit of perlin
noise to fill in the gaps :)

------
robert-boehnke
Awoid:
[http://www.awoid.com/?utm_source=hn](http://www.awoid.com/?utm_source=hn)

A slick two-player word game – challenge a friend or a coworker and see who
has got a bottomless vocabulary.

If you need someone to play against, hit me up on Twitter – I'm
@ceterum_censeo

Written in CoffeeScript + jQuery

------
epaik
A bit late to the party.

Chronodrive: A Time-travel SHMUP(shootemup)!

Play in your browser (HTML5): [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=3876)

------
ensmotko
Jump Drive - [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=21481)

I've used threejs for the graphics and cannonjs for the physics.

------
willvarfar
willvarfar: The NSA's Where's Snowden?

You are an NSA Analyst and your job is to track down Snowden and Assange, who
are flying around the globe using assumed identities trying to reach a safe
haven in a hostile country!

You just need to log into your NSA Cyber Remote Analyst Portal (CRAP) which is
a Windows GOV edition thin client, and start ... hacking in SQL :)

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=10313)

We made the Windows look&feel and the SQL parser/runner from scratch for the
Ludum Dare.

    
    
        HTML5 + canvas + JS

~~~
willvarfar
To add: I promise to play and review every single game* posted in this thread
as a matter of duty :)

* sans windows. Not a windows user.

~~~
mkesper
Try Wine.

~~~
willvarfar
I have a mac.

But its really downloading arbitrary code that I don't like.

------
jplur
I made a multiplayer platformer with node.js, websockets, and box2D:
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=1066)

~~~
willvarfar
Multiplayer games are so _hard_ to get to work in LD where players arrive
sporadically :(

I had a similar silence for attempt a few LDs back:

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/2012/08/30/cage-flight-
autops...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/2012/08/30/cage-flight-autopsy/)

~~~
jplur
Hey I remember that game. I was able to get a dozen or so people to log in at
the same time towards the end of the competition, but I don't expect more of
that during voting. (Also I can't seem to keep the server up)

~~~
savethejets
Where did you host it?

Heroku forces you to use long polling instead of websockets, and long polling
is not very good for keeping it speedy.

~~~
jplur
It's on a free tier amazon ec2. I'm actually amazed at how fast websockets
are, I can get a good connection even on my smartphone.

------
vanderZwan
"Sort it out" \- separating bits through an obtuse (is that the right word?)
mouse interface.

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=25238)

Lacks an in-game tutorial, so be sure to wath the video first.

As far as theme was concerned I just used a ten-second level limit, so a bit
lame in that sense, but I think the gesture input is somewhat innovative and
mastering it is part of the fun.

Made in Processing so I'll probably keep working on it, polish it, and release
an Android version as well.

------
Ruphin
Placeholder - A game about defending a place.

The focus was largely on gameplay and balance, and the result is a decently
balanced tower-defense like game. We tried some very new ideas in this genre,
and it turns out they create a completely different style of play. Overall
very happy with the end result.

Web: [http://placeholder.tinco.nl](http://placeholder.tinco.nl) LD entry:
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=27808)

------
talentless
Reassessment - 10 second rts

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=8423)

------
colinm
Inversion

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=14635)

------
ippa
Pretty short pixel perfect collision HTML5 platformer/puzzle, the theme "10
seconds" is pretty important when solving them.

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=1087)

Made with [http://jawsjs.com/](http://jawsjs.com/)

Source code? The JavaScript isn't minified.

------
savethejets
Xhon - a 10 second platformer

You play an alien life form that pollinates itself by shooting out spore that
live for only 10 seconds. Some of your pods give the spore special powers!

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=15315)

------
tigerj
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=14172)

Chicken Snatch. Made with JavaScript. works well in chrome and safari. Firefox
is broken because of an audio conflict.

------
rincewind
Frozen Braid:

A Frozen Synapse/Braid demake

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=7968)

Created with Python, PyGame, ASEprite, bfxr, Autotracker-c

------
alnis
10 Second Platformer: [http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=3353)

Built in JavaScript using rot.js.

~~~
alnis
Sorry, *10 Second Roguelike.

My brain hasn't fully recovered from LD27 yet.

------
Afal
Tense Conds

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=27397)

I am bad at video game.

------
drakeandrews
It's not technically a LD entry (I spent far too long on non-game bits and
forgot to actually add a game) but I'm quite proud of it and resolve to finish
the damn thing eventually. Warning, Chrome(+WebGL) only, hideously unoptomised
and sits there unresponsive for a few seconds before starting abruptly. WASD
to steer, shift to thrust. Do not press space, space is broken:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25413532/ld27/tenseconds...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25413532/ld27/tenseconds.html)

------
Sephiroth87
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-27/?action=preview&uid=26373)

------
Udo
I'm live-streaming myself playing the games from this thread:

[http://www.twitch.tv/udnozor](http://www.twitch.tv/udnozor)

